# demo backyard - what equipment?



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

A chain saw should get you down to dirt level pretty quick (be careful!).
At that point a pick and shovel may be all you need to dig out the roots.
Go from there.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Could also try a Brush Hog or similar Field Mower on the "brushy stuff".


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

If that was my yard, 90% of it would be done with my Jeep and a tow chain.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think a combination of all the techniques and tools mentioned is in your future. It looks like you might have room to get a jeep, small bobcat or something in there and if so pulling out stumps will save you lots of time and trouble later. If you just cut them off they will sprout on you. 

That tree planted too close to the house and foundation is going to be a problem. Too bad it has to go because it has some nice shape features to it. Try digging around it to see if you can pull it out and maybe move it? I think you are going to have to cut it off flush with the ground and just treat repeatedly with a painted on brush killer or full strength roundup. 

Before you start digging or pulling out the rooted plants elsewhere in the yard make sure you locate any underground utilities the roots might have wrapped around or things could turn nasty and expensive really fast. Most communities have a partnership with a free utility locating service but they get busy this time of year so you might have to wait a bit. They are usually fairly timely and responsive though.

By the way, once you have things cleared I always recommend people take the time to scale out their yards and commit it to graph paper or an inexpensive plot plan program. Having a scaled drawing will come in so handy for figuring out building materials, irrigation, lighting, and planting later on. And you can mark the utility locations so you don't have to call the locator folks out again. Drawings also give you a means of communication with contractors, nurseries and others.


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

not familiar with a brush hog or a field mower... is it something i can rent from taylor rental?

here are things i can rent from their lawn & garden catalog...
http://taylorrent.com/Tool & Equipment Rentals/lawnandgarden.htm

and from their earth moving and loading catalog...
http://taylorrent.com/Tool & Equipment Rentals/earthmoving.htm

i was thinking about renting a bobcat just cause it'd be fun, i think...

that tree is definitely worth saving but i have no idea how to dig it out then replant it...

thanks all for the replies...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

danxp said:


> that tree is definitely worth saving but i have no idea how to dig it out then replant it...


You just need to dig the majority of the root ball and transplant it. Good news is it is a small tree. Ideally you would dig the diameter of the drip line and as deep but that may not work out. You are going to need some extra people and a piece of burlap to move it, or a bobcat and some people. 

The question is going to be how it is rooted on the side near the foundation. You will not know until you dig a bit. 

Hope you can save it.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> If that was my yard, 90% of it would be done with my Jeep and a tow chain.


If that was my yard, 90% of it would be done with my Ranger and a tow chain.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jay 78 said:


> If that was my yard, 90% of it would be done with my *Ranger* and a tow chain.


Sissy! :laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with the posters suggesting using a chan to pull the out by the roots.
I use a slip hook on one end and a grab hook on the other. The slip will wrap around the bush and tighten up as you pull on it.
If you pull it out by the roots it's gone and never have it grow back again.
If you cut it off you will be dealing with it for years.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Sissy! :laughing:


That is for sure! If it were my back yard it would be a chain and this!


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

gonna try to attack this growth little by little with this lopper tool i just bought...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BANMUY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

the tow chain seems like a great idea but i can't get a vehicle back there


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Sissy! :laughing:


Oh no you didn't.....


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jay 78 said:


> Oh no you didn't.....


Haha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

All in good fun. 

I like Jeeps, and they're the one vehicle that gets respect on the Ranger forums.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

check this toy out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esN15tfeyvo then on that tree fill a garbage can with water let it sit to warm up to days temp.digging the tree out...dig down 24"all the way around pull back as much dirt as possible and work the tree back and forth it will loosen up .then just pull it out and put it in the garbage can for now.the new location dig the same 24" deep hole same diameter...build a dirt pyramid in the middle of the hole and place the soaked rooted tree on top pushing it down...have somebody hold it as you fill in over the roots completely around.then leave it below the grass line so when you water it it will pool.if you bag the lawn throw some clippings around the base


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

that thing looks awesome... i'm gonna give it a go with my lopper and see what's left...

can i just leave the brush remains in my backyard and let it fertilize? or do i have to get a dumpster?


----------

